

My first startup: a happy failure story - thomask
http://laurentk.posterous.com/my-first-startup-a-happy-failure-story

======
IsaacL
Isn't the obvious problem that it's a terrible idea? I can't comment on subway
commuters, but I've never been especially interested in meeting people on my
commute, beyond the occasional random smalltalk.

"Each one of my co-founders was a kick ass guy/girl in their own expertise but
every tech/web startup needs a tech guy. This guy is actually the core of any
startup, anyone else is expendable (early stage)."

This is why it's so great being a "tech guy"; you get an idea like this, build
a crappy version in a weekend, if people like it, great; if not, you find out
before burning through two years of your life, a bunch of personal
relationships and a giant wad of VC cash.

